# yet another yield question i hear you say.



## superten67 (Nov 6, 2012)

hi guys fairly new to all this,im in the process of reading hoke and as much as i can off here too.
but this is just a quickie ive got a 190 grams of pins from various cpus and was just wondering at the very lowest what would the typical yield be ?
any ideas would be usefull and obviously it dosnt need to be exact.
thanks guys.


----------



## glondor (Nov 6, 2012)

Could be as low as 1 half of 1% by weight. (.005%) or less even.


----------



## xALmoN (Nov 6, 2012)

To hijack another thread.

I had recently had the opportunity to open a netbook from circa 1998 and this is what I found.

Do I, process this with my pins, or process with fingers? I'm assuming, pins? Its gold plate underneath a thin flexible silicon like layer, this is the processor I assume.


----------



## rheslin2 (Nov 6, 2012)

if you take that plate off the middle i bet you will find alot more of that pretty gold metal!

it appears to be all foils, if there are no pins on the other side, i would try to pull the plastic off the top, take the gold plated plate off, to see whats inside, then simply run it thru a/p........ but........ im a rookie to!


----------



## Geo (Nov 6, 2012)

rheslin2 said:


> if you take that plate off the middle i bet you will find alot more of that pretty gold metal!



sorry, you would lose your money. that would ba considered a "flip chip". all the gold content is what you see. those leads connect to the silicon chip on the sides at the very edge.


----------



## rheslin2 (Nov 6, 2012)

learning new things every day geo, thanx for the reply, i will have to put the disappionting "flip chip" in the note book!


----------



## xALmoN (Nov 6, 2012)

Geo said:


> rheslin2 said:
> 
> 
> > if you take that plate off the middle i bet you will find alot more of that pretty gold metal!
> ...



HCl then AR then?

Gold is gold, I guess, I'll probably cut this into small pieces and process together with my pins.


----------



## superten67 (Nov 6, 2012)

and dont worry abou hijacking threads what you find out,i find out the the more input the better cheers again guys.


----------



## Geo (Nov 6, 2012)

skip the hcl and just put it in your next batch of cpu's in AR.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 6, 2012)

I had one of these a few months ago and someone in teh forum said it was only gold plated. I put it into HCl+Cl and it completly dissolved like pure gold.


----------



## xALmoN (Nov 6, 2012)

Geo said:


> skip the hcl and just put it in your next batch of cpu's in AR.



thing is, i've yet to come across any ceramic cpus. 

sadly.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 7, 2012)

glondor said:


> Could be as low as 1 half of 1% by weight. (.005%) or less even.



half of 1% is 0.5% 8)


----------



## ericrm (Nov 7, 2012)

for myself i put those laptop cpu in ap and gold come as foil


----------



## Geo (Nov 7, 2012)

xALmoN said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > skip the hcl and just put it in your next batch of cpu's in AR.
> ...



when working with Escrap to reclaim gold its best to keep this in mind. its not really the quality of the scrap that matters so much as the quantity. even the poorest yielding scrap will yield a good amount IF there's enough of it.people want to process the first little bit of scrap they get in hopes of seeing a bright shiny nugget of gold. from my personal experience i can tell you, it takes pounds of any type of material to recover an amount to make the effort worth it.


----------



## xALmoN (Nov 8, 2012)

Geo said:


> xALmoN said:
> 
> 
> > Geo said:
> ...




Which is why I am stepping up my efforts to source and collect them, now that I found a scrap yard that'll take empty cpu casings, I'll have a lot more space. 

But would you say 200-300g of fingers is a worthwhile learning batch?

Because this is what I'll be processing this sunday.


----------



## Geo (Nov 8, 2012)

453g is a pound. 1 pound of fingers should yield around 2g of gold IF the fingers are gold plated on both sides.your looking at reclaiming somewhere around a gram of gold powder if everything goes right. 1g of precipitated gold will look like a tiny amount so be warned. let your solutions settle until it is clear to make sure you get it all. also test with stannous chloride.


----------



## xALmoN (Nov 9, 2012)

Geo said:


> 453g is a pound. 1 pound of fingers should yield around 2g of gold IF the fingers are gold plated on both sides.your looking at reclaiming somewhere around a gram of gold powder if everything goes right. 1g of precipitated gold will look like a tiny amount so be warned. let your solutions settle until it is clear to make sure you get it all. also test with stannous chloride.



Roger that good sir.


----------



## flyfisherman (Nov 10, 2012)

Some materials are much,much more rich in gold than others.A guy i knew told me story once. Many years ago he worked in one of those automatic phone stations in California.Time came when they need switch from older relays tipe of equipment to computerized one.Old stuff has been thrown away to company dumpster.Some dudes find this bonanza(heaps of stuff with solid gold contacts) and being a lazy individuals started take this treasure apart and burn contacts free right on company's back yard.For a while they been producing up to an ounce of gold a day :shock: until company bosses saw this enterprise and promptly put it to the end.


----------



## Geo (Nov 10, 2012)

flyfisherman said:


> Some materials are much,much more rich in gold than others.A guy i knew told me story once. Many years ago he worked in one of those automatic phone stations in California.Time came when they need switch from older relays tipe of equipment to computerized one.Old stuff has been thrown away to company dumpster.Some dudes find this bonanza(heaps of stuff with solid gold contacts) and being a lazy individuals started take this treasure apart and burn contacts free right on company's back yard.For a while they been producing up to an ounce of gold a day :shock: until company bosses saw this enterprise and promptly put it to the end.



typical, of coarse there is high yielding material. there was a contest on the forum some months back where members were to guess the refined weight of gold from a pound (i believe it was a pound, if it was more, it wasnt much more) of pins. the refined weight was almost 1 OZT even. the pins was unlike any i have ever seen. very small and fully plated.


----------



## flyfisherman (Nov 10, 2012)

I saw some very high yield pins from Eastern Europe(Russia), they are from some military type stuff made in 70s. Gold was very cheap back then, and gold plating technology more crude.


----------



## johnny309 (Nov 13, 2012)

So....on the short side...:
An experience(I'm talking here about how much you study this forum....a fountain of wisdom in this domain....)....and the part that are you doing yourself.
Hack,...is like a world famous driver is showing you how to be the best,but your skills need improvment,testing,lot of work....
DO NOT consider that you(as a beginner)...will be rewarded with the same yealds from the same material as someone with more .....let's say "older" in this process.
Even the input material is different....from manufacturer,year of production,the condition that was subbjected to......and your skill + process you choose.


----------

